# My 2 new tanks



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

These are my 2 new 65 Gallon and 37 gallon the 65 houses 3 species of cichlids male and female and colony of petricola and some plecos like king tiger pleco L190 small adonis pleco clown pleco My 37 Gallon is a grow out tank It houses my new Collony of Mpimbwe Blue Faced Frontosa fry untill they get big enough to start out in a 90 Gallon wave tank and some peacefull cichlids and some plecos again with the small adonis pleco a albino Bushy nosed and a L190 3"


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new tanks!


----------

